# is the navarre beach peir rebuilt yet?



## redsnap123 (Feb 27, 2010)

is the navare beach peir rebuilt yet? im goin down ther for spring break!


----------



## SonShine Fishing (Oct 5, 2007)

Pier is not finished yet. They hope to have it open by Memorial day.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

they are going to add another 40 feet to the lenght. making it the longest one on the gulf.

scot


----------

